# Water plant seeds



## tmiravent (23 May 2014)

Hi,
i'm about to start a litle test with water plant seeds.
It's supposed to put the seeds 4 hours in water at 40º Celcius.
Anyone have tested this?
Any special advice?
Thanks in advance.
cheers,


----------



## sparkyweasel (23 May 2014)

That sounds a bit hot. What species are they?


----------



## tmiravent (23 May 2014)

Hi,
i'm testing the Eriocaulon Ratonagiriuni, Hainan and Polaris.
And also a bunch of aquarium/pound seeds (for a paludarium that i have in my mind).
If someone knows if i should use gibberellic acid, warm water or nothing to treat the seed's?
If yes how much time, 4 hours or 1?
Is 40º Celcius the right temperature?
I'm learning the best way to take care of the seeds.
Thanks in advance,
cheers


----------



## sparkyweasel (24 May 2014)

I've never grown those; over to any-one who has.


----------



## tmiravent (30 May 2014)

I really don't know how to grow the seed's so i'll try my best! 



 
Putted some plastic cup's with a few holes (to let the water flow), some substrate in it.
Hand the cup's (the electric wire is out of the water) half in half out of the water.
Put the seeds inside. Each seed in each pot (to learn which one grows or not)
Hope  that benefit's from the stable system (temperature, PH, Co2 and fert's).
What can i do more? 
Any suggestion?
Cheers,


----------



## tmiravent (31 May 2014)

I believe is too soon but something is happening...
 Eriocaulon should take much longer, i think.
Cheers


----------



## tam (31 May 2014)

Looks like they are germinating to me


----------



## tmiravent (2 Jun 2014)

Some very bad quality pictures from today (sorry!)


----------



## tmiravent (7 Jun 2014)

After 10 days finally one pop up! 
Sorry for bad the photo! 
This one should be Eriocaulon  Ratonagiriuni. (planted in H.E.L.P. soil for Plants)
Cheers!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (8 Jun 2014)

this is cool, following


----------



## tmiravent (18 Jul 2014)

Some news:
- Eriocaulon Polaris From An Son River [didn't pop up, maybe seed's float too small]

- Eriocaulon Hainan Island [1 from 4 seeds, maybe the rest of the seed's float, just too small ]


 

- Eriocaulon Ratonagiriuni [3 from 4 seeds, not bad put one inside water]


 

Trying to find the real names for these seeds, these names are printed on the bag! 
I suspect that some of these plants are not full aquarium plants...
If you know the scientific names please help me! 

- Water soldier [failed]

- Desmodium [Lysimachia Chritinae Desmodium?]


 

 

- Pondweed [failed]

- GoldenGrass [failed, fall in to the water, the snails liked very much] 

- Baby's Breath


 

- Fairy Maiden Rain [failed]

- Tape Grass






- Purple Grass [ the long and thin green line]


 

- Cowhair [failed]

- Short Pearl [failed]


----------



## tmiravent (30 Aug 2014)

What??


----------



## James O (1 Sep 2014)

Wow!  The only other thread in can remember about growing from seed was about Anubias.  And I'm not sure that was even on UKAPS.

Very cool. Thanks for sharing


----------



## dw1305 (1 Sep 2014)

Hi all,





tmiravent said:


> What??


_Eriocaulon_?

cheers Darrel


----------



## tmiravent (1 Sep 2014)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,_Eriocaulon_?
> 
> cheers Darrel



Yes, is the Eriocaulon Ratonagiriuni and the white ball is a flower i believe!


----------

